# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Neussprayverslaving: Dé oplossing, eindelijk!

## DokterSwiss

Dé oplossing voor neussprayverslaving is heel makkelijk en volledig gratis, heb mezelf zo geholpen en een vriend van me ook.

1 à 2 weken lang spuit je zoveel je maar wilt in 1 neusgat (bv. het linker), het andere neusgat laat je gewoon dichtslibben, zowel overdag als 's nachts. Zo geneest dit ene neusgat op de "cold turkey" manier.

Na deze week of 2 weken is je ene neusgat (in dit voorbeeld je rechter) afgekickt en is dit open terug op een normale manier. Nu kan je je andere (in dit voorbeeld je linker) neusgat laten afkicken door ook hier weer niet meer in te spuiten.

----------

